# one of my favorite turkeys calls



## fireline

One of my favorite turkey calls is scratching in the leaves, especially if its dry out. when I set down I will gather a pile of leaves and put next to me, this works great when a bird is 50,75 yards out and you don't want to call any more, some times a few scratches in my leaf pile and he will gobble and walk in. It doesn't work every time but never seems to hurt.


----------



## Flathead76

I have always been a fan of slamming the truck door closed when I pull up to a hunting spot in the morning. Sometimes a bird will shock gobble from it. Cheap locator call.


----------



## lawrence1

If I had to choose just one call it would be the plain yelp, but by far my favorite is cutting. Nothing fires them up more that I've ever seen.
I'm with ya on the leaf scratching though as a close in call. It also fools other hunters. Let me explain. 
One morning my oldest son and I stopped at the crest of a small hill in a field and sent some calls over to a big woods down below that a neighbor owned. Sure enough it elicited a gobble and we could hear some hen noises. We set up there about 25yds from where I knew there was a big hole in the fence row with a cornfield on the other side. Things were going good then for some reason nothing. After about another half hour of silence I told my son something is not right and I was going to stand up and have a look. Slowly standing up I see this moron low crawling in the cornfield about 30yds away from us and I was like Hey! what are you doin? He stands up and walks over to us and said "I heard some Turkey's". I said I've been here an hour and that was me and he says "no, I heard them scratching". I said that was me with a stick and at that it was like he went into denial and refused to believe it. I left.
A neighbor that had permission to hunt over there had a son the same age and the next day at High School my son told his son what happened and the boy told his Dad. He talked to the landowner and apparently the moron had the audacity to tell him that we snuck up on him!
Later that night he calls me up and I told him my story and he says "I knew that couldn't be right and that he didn't think I would ever try to sneak up on birds with my son". I said exactly, I wouldn't even do that by myself let alone with my oldest son. He relayed the message to the landowner that the moron was out there sneaking up on Turkey sounds and the landowner threw him out and told him to not come back. 
I think he tried to sneak up on the Gobbler and when that failed he heard Turkey calls up on the hill and thought they moved up there.
Anyway, for those that don't know, when using this method you want to scratch 3 times in a row just like real birds do.


----------



## Carpn

Flathead76 said:


> I have always been a fan of slamming the truck door closed when I pull up to a hunting spot in the morning. Sometimes a bird will shock gobble from it. Cheap locator call.


They sure will . I can't say I slam the door but when I've hunting I sure do listen harder for gobbles when I hear loud abnormal sounds like semi's Jake breaking, vehicle back up alarms , gun shots to name a few . 

The tail end of the first week of the season this yr I had walked back to my truck after being outsmarted. I had a decent walk , and was in a hurry to get into work . When I arrived at my truck I tossed my turkey seat in to the bed of my truck .......BANG .........And a dang bird gobbled <100 yds Away across the Rd . Bird about gave me a heart attack . 
I was parked on a tractor path so I quickly sat down at a nearby tree and called but apparently the jig was up cause I never got a response . Goofy birds .


----------



## bobk

Flathead76 said:


> I have always been a fan of slamming the truck door closed when I pull up to a hunting spot in the morning. Sometimes a bird will shock gobble from it. Cheap locator call.


I clap my hands a couple times. It works well.


----------



## fireline

Flathead76 said:


> I have always been a fan of slamming the truck door closed when I pull up to a hunting spot in the morning. Sometimes a bird will shock gobble from it. Cheap locator call.


I will have to give that a try.


----------



## joekacz

If there was away to imitate thunder you would locate every gobbler in hearing range.That never fails but with the thunder there's usually lightening and rain that follows.I'm sure some of you long time hunters have had this happen.


----------



## Carpn

I like just shooting randomly . Lol . More than once I've heard birds gobble to the boom signaling the demise of a comrade


----------



## marshal45

Two years ago I was in my terrace around 8:30 pm just listening. Not a sound until some sirens went off. Then it was on. The turkey started gobbling his head off in the tree. It was the first time I ever heard a gobble from this woodlot. I noted where it came from and got there first thing in the morning. Called him in and had a Tom by 6:15 in the morn.


----------



## Snook

Crow call is the best first thing in the morning IMOP. If you are scouting and just want to get them to "shock" gobble an air horn works great, especially for birds in the distance.


----------



## Harry1959

dynamite gets my vote. Was hunting the old raccoon creek area a few years ago and they were blasting dynamite a distance away. Lots of gobbles.
I've not had much luck with locator calls on the heavily hunted public lands. Public land turkeys are hard to get! Finally got permission for good private land in sciota county this year and did get some response to crow calls. 
I always stop and listen when I hear crows or geese.
Didn't realize this thread was old


----------

